# Your once in a lifetime dog?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So people talk about "heart" dogs and "that" dog and every dog I've SD fostered has been what I thought was my "heart" dog.

Well. It makes me laugh how wrong I was. The love I have for all of my labby boys is just SO incredibly different from my love for GB.

Grey is definitely, without a doubt my once in a lifetime heart dog. And I don't love my others any less, but I now understand exactly what feeling people mean when they talk about THAT dog.



So who is yours? And out of curiosity, how close was that dog to your "ideal" dog, because for me a tiny pomeranian is so far off my "ideal" dog scale that it makes me smile.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I AKC registered Kylie with Pet Partners so we can compete. This is her registered name. My answer here is probably pretty clear - but also no surprise to anybody here.

I've had lots and lots of fosters and my own dogs over the years. Lots of other dogs NOW that I love dearly and intensely and without anything missing - there's just something extra with Kylie. 

I know it sounds twee. I know it sounds sappy and maybe silly - and I thought all of those things at various points too, but if there is such a thing as a canine soul-mate, Kylie is mine without hesitation, doubt, or question.

*ETA:* Oh. How close is she to my ideal? Um. She is pretty close to what my ideal dog is now, because of my experiences with her and what she has taught me about myself and doors she has opened to me. However, in general: She isn't at all what I thought I wanted. This ancient thread kind of sums it up.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Straussdog. Hands down.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo Bandit .... no other can even come close ... and nothing like my ideal would have ever been in a million years. I only liked big dogs. He taught me that I do like small curly haired dogs after all. I used to loathe the thought of owning anything with curly hair.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro is my first, so maybe he is the one. 



Rescued said:


> So people talk about "heart" dogs and "that" dog and every dog I've SD fostered has been what I thought was my "heart" dog.


But maybe I am here.
Maybe I will never get another dog. Or maybe one day I will look back at the memory of Soro with fondness while living with another dog that takes my life by storm, in ways I can't yet imagine.

But for all I know about dogs and my life thus far, there is only Soro. So many moments of vast open spaces, wilderness, pitch black nights, dead silence, endless roads, deafening storms, the most beautiful places I've seen... It's been just me and him. Regardless of how I feel about would-be dogs in my future, there will always be something about Soro being the first, and all the adventures we've been on where he has been the only. Many more miles ahead for the two of us too 


Rescued, I know about Grey's condition but I hope more than anything that you both have many years together! My heart aches for you in happy and sad ways.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Canyx, you took the words right out of my mouth. I "think" Lady is my heart dog, my soul mate. Maybe that's because I've had her for 10 years and she was my first everything. I did agility, obedience and rally with her, she taught me patience and so much more. If you asked me right now, Lady is my heart dog, when she dies I will get a memorial tattoo of her. I love her so much. 

But is it possible I'll feel that way about Maisy in 10 years? I don't know. Maisy is my first "as an adult" dog, I was a kid the entire time I had Lady and now I'm all on my own. I started college, moved out of the house and got a dog. There have been so many times Maisy has been the reason I get up in the morning and the reason I don't go crazy being a pre-med student. She keeps me sane.

But maybe some other dog will come into my life and change everything for me (like cptjack and kylie.)


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

It's tough because I can say that my first dog almost felt the most human to me and could also be considered a heart dog,still I think the dog I have now,Raggy fits my ideal dog way more. Where I`m stressed that he's becoming older and I feel like I couldn't find another dog as good as him. He was originally more of a disappointment but with some work and opening my eyes to what I really want in a dog,I feel I can't go without him. This last year I've gotten more obsessed with him,it does take awhile for me to get really attached to a animal or human.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent will always be my "once in a lifetime" dog. 

If I wanted to label dogs as "heart dogs", I don't think he'd fit the description. If I were to talk about ideals, there are things that I may wish to change, the next time around. But there will never be another dog that can give what he gives me, not in a lifetime. He is my first dog, and he changed everything I thought I wanted and dispelled anything I thought I knew. He taught me that I had to work at relationships, to earn respect, to deserve the trust and love that I was given. Every dog after him will be different, and I will love that other dog with all my heart... 

but there is a sense of wonder and gratitude and contentment that will only ever be our own.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Bentley,hands down. The little punk is full of spunk and attitude. He isn't my ideal dog in all ways but in most. Mia is getting close. She IS the ideal dog. 30 pounds,athletic,friendly,good wkth kids, has everything I want in a dog. I love tank to death and we have a great bond and I feel horrible saying this but Bentley and me have a deeper bond. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma. Don't think that surprises anyone here


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Kinda like what Canyx said, Bella is the love of my life. She is my first, possibly my last...but who knows? But I do know that no other dog will ever - EVER compare to her. If I do get a "next" dog, it may be the perfect angel, but it still won't be my Bella.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with Jubel being my first, only have foster dogs to compare to and to some extend I intentionally don't get too attached to them. I love Jubel so much it's crazy. Though after living with some of the foster dogs I know in a couple of ways he falls short of my "ideal" dog. Total package he's awesome but certain small areas he's obnoxious as hell, but really it ends up being part of his charm as well. Some of the foster dogs may have had some bad behaviors but didn't pester me with obnoxious behaviors... Honestly I think I'd miss it if I didn't have a dog being a brat on occasion. 

Time will tell if Jubel will remain my one true "heart dog" because I don't ever see myself not having a dog for any long stretch of time to come. There will be many dogs to compare to in the future. He isn't perfect but he is my heart right now.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caeda is definitely my heart dog, there's no question there, will there ever be another? Perhaps, she'll always be my first though. I have to say though, Diesel, I would consider a once in a lifetime dog. He was so special, I've got the scars from being bitten, but he is the first dog to really show me how multi faceted a dog's state can be and that they can be emotional beings, and also how resilient they can be. Amazing dog, sweet guy, not the dog for us in our circumstances, but from the updates we've gotten from his new owner, and what we saw with him ourselves, definitely proof to me that a dog with issues can be very much worth the effort that may need to be put in, he was for sure!

I love this pic of him which was taken by his new owner recently. That expression in his eyes makes me smile, and I LOVE those big 'ol ears of his.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I love Snowball, but I do not think he is my heart dog. He is our first dog, and I love him LOTS, and I tear up thinking about the day when I'll have to say good bye. But he's not my soul mate; I think he's like the dog equivalent of a high school romance (one that ends on good terms, obviously). He was definitely the best fit at the time, but there's so much more out there that I just hadn't experienced before we got him.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Hunter is my heart dog. He's the dog getting me into dog sports, making me a better trainer. He is perfect for me. I really have nothing negative to say about this dog. I love probably a rediculous amount. I think he will be the dog I hold future dogs to. He's just awesome.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel a bit like Gingerkid:



gingerkid said:


> I love Snowball, but I do not think he is my heart dog. He is our first dog, and I love him LOTS, and I tear up thinking about the day when I'll have to say good bye. But he's not my soul mate; I think he's like the dog equivalent of a high school romance (one that ends on good terms, obviously). He was definitely the best fit at the time, but there's so much more out there that I just hadn't experienced before we got him.


Katie is my first dog (other than childhood dogs I didn't really spend much time with) and will always have a special place in my heart. I love her with all my heart. I feel warm and gushy inside when she looks at me with her big, bright, brown eyes. I love the way she snuggles against me at night. But, I don't feel the same intense bond and connection with her that other people describe when talking about their heart dogs. 

I hope to have more dogs in my lifetime and I hope that with one of them, we will share a bond akin to the bonds between CptJack and Kylie, Xeph and Strauss, Rescued and Greybear, and Abbylynn and Leeo


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Without a doubt, Lars is my once in a lifetime dog. I don't think I will ever have another rottie who will come close to him in intelligence and heart. He and I have such a deep connection. We both know what each other is thinking and it is just so damn cool. He and I are one and I will be shattered when Lars passes.










I will edit to add...like Equinox, I don't consider Lars my "heart dog." Sam, my first rottie was my heart dog. He was a good dog and I loved him dearly. But, Sam and I didn't share the connection that Lars and I do now.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

cookieface said:


> But, I don't feel the same intense bond and connection with her that other people describe when talking about their heart dogs.


I don't think you should ever feel the "same intense bond and connection." Strength of a bond differs is totally qualitative and one person's strong bond is not the same as another's. 
I guess in that sense, all dogs might be once in a lifetime dogs... The bond you share with each individual dog surely is different each time (same goes for people, I think).


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby is my first dog, and the love I have for him and how closely bonded I am to him... I have only felt that way with 1 other animal in my life - a cat named Spencer. 
Spencer died June 9, 2009. I have owned 4 cats since him and while I love and cherish each for different reasons, none compare to how bonded Spencer and I were... but then I got Toby... I have to force myself daily to stay in the here-now because I know that I am going to be a complete and utter mess when he passes 13 (give or take) years down the road, and if I let my mind wander, I go to that "one day he won't be here" place in my mind and I just don't know how I would continue to get out of bed each day without him. 

I know there will always be 'other' dogs, but as it stands, Toby is my baby... This dog is my world and I am scared of how quickly I'll fall back into a depression without him there for me. 

We ghost hunt together, we train together, we run together, we play together - hell I won't shower with my hubby but I've showered with this dog! LOL


I want to say that he's absolutely close to my 'ideal' dog. I wanted an English Bulldog, they are my favourite breed... When I first moved out, that's what I intended to get, was an english bulldog so I would feel protected in my home (single Mom in my first apartment). Toby is 50% english bully, so yes, he is absolutely as close to my ideal as I could get, and honestly - he has turned me off of english bulldogs and on to the larger boston terriers and various bulldogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> all dogs might be once in a lifetime dogs... The bond you share with each individual dog surely is different each time (same goes for people, I think).


I do agree with this. I have learned something from, and had an amazing relationship with, so many dogs. Bug and Jack and Thud and Frost talking about them? Will make me well up with warm and fuzzy and maybe even tear up because I'm an emotional person and my GOD I love those dogs. As Thud grows and matures we're developing a bond that's kind of breath-taking too, and I imagine classes are going to make that better.

That said, What I have with Kylie's still something I never even imagined existing in a dog and it's really, really changed the way I view dogs and interact and relate and live with them, even after 35 years of dog ownership. I don't love her more, exactly, because I don't think it works that way and I sure don't love the others less. It's not even that I LIKE her more - because I don't. I think I actually like Jack most. It's just an entirely extra thing added on top that I can't put my finger on well enough to describe in a meaningful way.

And yeah, emotional things are totally subjective and pretty hard to judge.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Without a doubt it would be Maya for me. I love my other two to pieces but Maya and I have a special connection. We got her about a week after we had to put our 16.7 yr old dog to sleep. Day after we got her at 8 weeks of age, Maya got incredibly sick and had parvo (bad breeder!) thankfully she pulled through but we bonded very closely throughout her illness. She is my little Velcro dog with an attitude. LOL! She was always incredibly naughty, still can be at 7 yrs of age but I love her.



IMG_9912a5 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Others, especially Canyx, said it better than I can. Watson is my first dog as an adult, and he's my only dog right now. I love him to death and my heart swells when I look at him. He's a fantastic dog in so many ways, and a horrible brat in others (but that adds to his charm). I don't think he's my heart dog though. I've worked really hard to build a bond with him, and I've loved him from the moment we brought him home, but we don't have some cosmic connection or anything.

I agree that every dog is a once in a lifetime dog in a way. They are all different and special and leave their mark on us, changing how we relate to dogs as a whole.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy. He was almost human, but without all the bad bits of humanity. He just "got" me. Right down to my toes. I love Kabota with all my heart, but Muggsy was my once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Every one means the world to me in different ways, but the fondness I have for Elsa is unrivaled. Hard to say if I'll ever find what we have going on again.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Hamish was most definitely my heart dog. I fell in love with him the very first moment I set eyes on him when he was 12 weeks old. He was the dog I gave my Dad as a retirement present so when he came to live with us he was also a link to my Dad, and quite seriously Hamish was me in dog form - maybe because we had the same Dad


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Muggsy. He was almost human, but without all the bad bits of humanity. He just "got" me. Right down to my toes. I love Kabota with all my heart, but Muggsy was my once in a lifetime dog.


AHHH did you dissapear for a long time or am I imagining things! I was thinking about kabota the other day.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Muggsy. He was almost human, but without all the bad bits of humanity. He just "got" me. Right down to my toes. I love Kabota with all my heart, but Muggsy was my once in a lifetime dog.


Amaryllis! I was wondering if you'd gone the way of kafkabeetle, glad you're still around.

As for me, Pete is not my heart dog. I love him and he's such a sweetheart but I don't feel any cosmic magic, I could have bonded about as deeply with another dog and did bond much more intensely with my childhood dog. He's taught me *a lot* though and continues to do so. I doubt I'll ever go a long stretch again with no dog so I'm excited to see crops up in the future. Sometimes I feel a little wistful, but a bond is something to be built actively and who knows what's going to happen in the coming years.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy is my heart, I love her more then anything and we have been through so much together, I have always considered her to be "that" dog. BUT Gem and Paisley are right there with her. I love all my dogs but my love for those 3 is different and I can't even describe how I feel about them.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky was a heart dog. There will never be another dog like him.

Rowan is a heart dog, and what I would consider a once-in-a-lifetime dog. He has taught me so much, and we have a bond I never thought imaginable. My bond with Lucky was SO different than it is with Rowan. Lucky was my protector. Rowan is my partner.

I thought that I would be an "every dog is my heart dog" person, but then I got Riff  I love him to pieces, and I've learned even more from him than I have Rowan. He's my favorite little Riffmonster, and I wouldn't trade him for anything, but our relationship is very different than the one I had with Lucky, or the one I have with Rowan.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I will readily admit that some dogs I have had closer relationships to than others. And That I love and vare about some dogs I won and have owned.

All get great care. But fact is, smome do and have meant more to me than others. 

That being said, I am r eluctant to say one single dog is my heart dog or a once in a lifetime dog. 

I will say Merlin is going too be a hard act to folow.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia. Hands down. It's been so hard learning about her health issues this week. I'm going to be broken to pieces when she's gone.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Mia. Hands down. It's been so hard learning about her health issues this week. I'm going to be broken to pieces when she's gone.


I'm sorry to hear that she's having health issues. I've always enjoyed following Mia's antics and seeing your cool photos of her (and all your other dogs too).

As for the topic, I hate the term heart-dog, but Buffy really is my heart walking around on four legs. I never knew how much I could love someone or something until she came into my life. She's just an amazing individual and I can't even begin to describe how much she means to me. She's taught me so much about life and I'm just so grateful to have her in my life.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if Jewel is my once in a lifetime dog, but she sure has potential. Like some of you, she is my first dog. I've only known her for about nine months, and it took about 6 of those months for her to truly come out of her shell. We've only recently started bonding. I think she definitely has potential to be my once in a lifetime dog now that she trusts me fully. I can't wait for our relationship to blossom and for her true personality to shine through. She's always been such a sweet soulful girl, but was never a cuddler and wouldn't step foot on the bed even if we tried luring her with treats. She will finally cuddle and sleep in bed with us. 

I can say that I have a once in a lifetime cat. His name is Little (Little baby) and he is such a special little guy. He talks soooo much, loves green olives, eats my hair, head butts everything (including the dog). He even chewed a tiny hole in the screen so he could let himself out the window. For weeks we couldn't figure out how he was getting out. He will spoon me under the covers at night and I can hold him like a baby. I swear he understands me and talks back.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know yet if Nina is my heart dog. I believe that she is one in the making.

She's not my first dog. Before, I had a 16 month ShihTzu-Poodle mix for two years, but she just didn't fit into our family. I didn't walk her often, my mom did, I barely groomed her, my mom did. And she was so tiny that she was barely trained except to know Sit and Lie Down. I did teach her Paw and Roll Over though. But when she was re-homed, although I'd cry once or twice missing a companion...it wasn't necessarily her that I missed.

Then came Nina, a few years later. Struggling with anxiety and depression almost broke me this past summer, completely. All I could feel was isolation, no matter who or what was around or what was going on. I couldn't sleep, could barely function, and the senior year of high school was looming fast. I adopted Nina as an ESA. She has taught me so much about patience, forgiveness, hope. She's taught me the different paths of training. We now have good-morning rituals. I walk, exercise, groom, feed, everything, myself . She's taught me to believe in myself - even a 17 year old feeling crippled inside can stand again with the right partner by her side, even she can smile again when her partner won't stop licking her face until she knows she's okay, even she can laugh through the most painstaking moments of raising a high-drive dog through the most difficult part of its adolescence.

She is my first MY-dog. But everytime I visit the PSPCA I adopted her from to volunteer, no other dog touches my heart on walks around the kennels the way Nina did when I first asked her to sit, and she poked my face with her nose, on a warm summer evening. I have plans in terms of the next breeds I'd like to own, but there's nothing like learning the ropes in the very beginning.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I originally wanted a pure Boston Terrier or Bulldog but ended up with Charlie... And she's my Once-in-a-Liftimer. I love everything about her (sans her poop eating and stupid face when she ignores a command and just stares at me instead lmao). She's the perfect dog for me.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

As a first time dog owner, I can't say if Gypsy is my Heart Dog, but I do know she has my heart.


----------

